# Riding her out



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Out on the Island waiting for the Hurrican to make land fall . Should be this PM and last about 12 hours. Don't know when I will return and good luck to all.
The thing that pisses me off is I just carted about 70# of Blacktip to the dumpster .  Gonna loose power for sure.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

hang tough koz. hope you saved some black tip for the grill while the power is out.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Weather bands coming on shore now and winds picking up to about 60 MPH .Storm Surge up to the Dunes and Ocean looking pretty mean. Expecting the worst between 10 and 3 PM. Hope the power stays on.
Good Luck to all.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Goodluck to you brother,*

Stay safe at all costs, we have you in our prayers! .....Tightlines


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

It looks like ya'll are getting the worst of it Koz.Keep your head down.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Talked to Koz*

this morning and they are doing ok. Cracked window and a small leak but that is it. They had 120+ mph winds all night but it is clearing up for them right now. I am in Orlando and we are getting beat up pretty good. Gusts well over 80 mph. A lot of tree damage and flooding(major) but still have power so we are ok. Looks like a few more hours of this crap and it will be over.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

*St. Augustine Beach Pier, FL*

wind speed 53 mph
Gust to 60 mph
And we are on the outside bands of the storm.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

No new damage. 
Didn't loose power, lights did flicker though. Thanks FPL.
I need to hit the surf.
No more storms, please.


----------



## Eugene Grewats (Dec 15, 2003)

*courage*

Hang in there Koz. Get back out after those toothies soon.
Eugene


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FLF nice to hear from you*

Gald you hear you are OK. Thanks for the update on Koz.

Everybody in Florida stay safe and hopefully FEMA will add more phone lines and operators.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Made it through it, and Eugene C45 is still good to go when you come down.Thanks Jason for calling and checking up on Kris and I. Clyde thanks for the prayers must have done the trick.


----------

